

The Dark Art of Bots: How to Make $2 Million Online Without a Human Audience - kcorbitt
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/11/the-dark-art-of-bots-how-to-make-2-million-online-without-a-human-audience/281425/

======
kcorbitt
I think the medium-term effect of this trend will likely be advertisers buying
more space with services like Facebook, where you get a better guarantee that
you impression was an actual person with a real profile.

